# Recipes That Take Two



## geoffism

Does anyone know of any recipes that take a while to cook (1-2) hrs but would be helpful if two people were involved with the entire process including desert.


I think this would make for a good, cheap date.


----------



## medtran49

What kind of skill level are we looking at?


----------



## GotGarlic

And budget?


----------



## geoffism

I'm up for anything skill level wise and budget is 2-4 out of 5 stars.
 I'm going to teach her how to do it so it just needs to be teachable.

As long as I dont need any strange tools and I don't have a stand mixer.


----------



## taxlady

I find that it is much easier to make schnitzel or anything else that needs breading that includes an egg wash, is much easier with two people.


----------



## Aunt Bea

You make it sound more like a trap than a cooking lesson. 

I would stick with a meal that has significance to you and something that you are proficient at making.  Maybe something that you remember from your childhood, grandparents etc...  Doing a dish that you are not familiar with IMO is just showing off unless it is something that you are both curious about learning to make together as sort of an adventure.

I would go with a Sunday dinner type meal where you have some work in the beginning, a few small jobs and a flurry just before dinner.  Those meals are great for a Sunday morning at home especially in the fall or winter when you really feel like staying in.

A Sunday roast of some type, a chicken, pork loin, pot roast. Oven roasted or mashed potatoes, pan gravy, a vegetable, cabbage salad, fresh baked rolls and apple crisp.  This type of meal contains lots of lessons.

Sunday gravy, braciole, pasta, hot Italian bread, salad and biscuit tortoni.

Every meal can be a cooking lesson that takes a couple of hours to make with a novice cook.  Pancakes and sausage takes some time to get right and can be expanded on if you make your own sausage from ground pork and spices etc...

I would say just relax and enjoy each others company.  As long as one of you can cook everything will be fine.


----------



## geoffism

I should clarify a couple of things. I don't have any of those types of dishes that im passionate about b/c I didn't eat that great when i was a kid.

The whole plan is to find something I can be passionate about and most likely I will be doing several test runs with mom first so I will tell how i was a kid and cooking with mom even though im 30 heh.


Another part to this is I might meet someone along the way if my ingredients are interesting enough like when I was at the checkout counter buying passion fruit. She asked whats that and just like that i got a date because of passion fruit creme brulee 

I am in michigan so not to exotic I dont mind driving a couple hours to get that perfect ingredient to WOW



Appreciate it all


----------



## Aunt Bea

So it is a trap. 

I'm not sure how you find something to be passionate about, all of my passions sort of found me.

Maybe you could start with the food at your favorite restaurant and try recreating those meals in your kitchen.

or you could try roaming around the market with one of these in your trolley.







Good luck!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Picking up girls at the grocery store, way to go!

Prepare a big salad together, a nice seared steak, a glass of wine, a stuffed baked potato, another glass of wine, some other type of vegetable, maybe roasted cauliflower or broccoli, a nice dessert, maybe Tira Misu, another glass of wine.


----------



## Kayelle

Ha, so you don't have any particular girl in mind yet? A lot depends on the girl so maybe you're getting ahead of yourself. 

Do you cook, and if so, what do you like to make? What's your favorite meal either at home or in a restaurant? 
If you like something like an Italian dinner for example, become an expert at making the perfect pasta sauce. Sauce making can take a long time.


----------



## GotGarlic

geoffism said:


> The whole plan is to find something I can be passionate about and most likely I will be doing several test runs with mom first so I will tell how i was a kid and cooking with mom even though im 30 heh.



Heh yourself. This idea will backfire. Women do not like to be lied to and if you expect to develop a relationship with someone you tell this to, the truth will come out eventually. 



geoffism said:


> Another part to this is I might meet someone along the way if my ingredients are interesting enough like when I was at the checkout counter buying passion fruit. She asked whats that and just like that i got a date because of passion fruit creme brulee



That's not very likely. A better plan is to figure out what you actually like, practice that, and be honest with whoever you end up wanting to cook for.


----------



## Caslon

It just being the two of you,  it shouldn't be a problem. Even a fairly simple but delicious meal should keep the two of you adequately occupied and involved, I would think.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> *Picking up girls at the grocery store, way to go!*
> 
> Prepare a big salad together, a nice seared steak, a glass of wine, a stuffed baked potato, another glass of wine, some other type of vegetable, maybe roasted cauliflower or broccoli, a nice dessert, maybe Tira Misu, another glass of wine.



I thought that only happened in the movies. You rascal! 

Excellent menu Dawg/ Have her put the salad together and take care of the wine when you are taking care of the meat. Just make sure you have all the ingredients handy for her. Have dessert made ahead.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Easy and impressive Penne a la vodka. Serve it with crusty Italian bread and a mixed green salad, perfection! Do you want the recipe? Or you can search online. It's REAL easy.


----------



## sparrowgrass

It is fun to make sushi or pot stickers.  Or tamales.


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome to DC, geoffism.


----------

